# frontosa



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

i have a preety large 4-5 inch frontosa or frontoses not sure which name is correct and i want to give him a better home because he is starting to out grow the tank. i want to get money for him since i have raised him for about 2 years. how much should i look for? and i heard there are things called fish auctions i was wondering if there were any in oc.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey i dont know what oc is, but www.aquabid.com is a great place to start online bidding


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

sorry orange county. also i was looking at aqua bid and how do they ship fish? i cant imagine a fish being in a bag longer than a day


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Aquabid doesn't ship the fish, you as the seller do. OR you can have it so that the fish is pickup only. Either way you have to provide the fishbags for the fish. For the frontosa, you'd need to double or triple bag them as their spines can go easily through a layer of a fish bag. Price would depend on what people are willing to pay of course. Check for other auctions of similar fish and see if anyone has bid on them and price your fish accordingly.


----------

